# Wizards' PJ Ramos Sent to Roanoke Dazzle



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Link



> Washington Wizards President of Basketball Operations Ernie Grunfeld announced today that the team has assigned second-year center Peter John Ramos to the Roanoke Dazzle of the NBA Development League. Roanoke, who is led by head coach Kent Davison, has been designated as the Wizards D-League affiliate for the 2005-06 season.
> 
> Ramos is the fifth NBA player to be assigned to a D-League affiliate. The Minnesota Timberwolves designated center Dwayne Jones and guard Bracey Wright to the Florida Flame, while the Phoenix Suns have assigned Dijon Thompson to the Albuquerque Thunderbirds and the Milwaukee Bucks have assigned Ersan Ilyasova to the Tulsa 66ers.
> 
> “This is a tremendous opportunity for P.J. to get the necessary playing time that he needs,” said Grunfeld. “Coach Davison has the reputation of being a very good teacher, and P.J. will have the chance to play against other developing young players.”


When we Wizards fans first heard of the D-League, we assumed it was created specifically for this guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My belief is that it's going to take a year for people to get used to it, but when Ramos is more up to speed then quite a few bigs, who are young and can't get PT, you'll see more players getting sent down. 

Why Boston hasn't sent down Gerald Green is beyond me.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Why Atlanta hasn't sent down Josh Childress is beyond me.


----------

